# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  فيديو ( تدريب نشامى الدرك )

## معاذ ملحم

فيديو مصور 

تدريب العمليات الخاصه و نشامى الدرك

----------


## anoucha

مرسي على الفيديو معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا انوشا على المرور 


مرسي كلك زوووق

----------


## دليلة

الله محي الشباب  العربي وين ماكان بجد شي يفرح 

الله يحفظ الكم بلدكم وجيشكم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله محيي اصلكم جميعا

----------


## عاصم العزايزة



----------


## sammaclub

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ هي الاغنية يا محترم  للامن العام 


يا كبير هي تدريب الدرك

----------


## zodo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


 
الله يعطيك العافيه عاصم على الفيديو رائع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا للجميع على الدعم المتواصل و المتابعه 

و الله يعطيكم العافيه يا نشامى

----------


## emadgmax

thak youuuuuu

----------

